# Owen , Solano and the NUFC



## kenpoworks (Sep 9, 2005)

Will Owen & Solano be the spark that fires Newcastle Utd's Season ?
Please tell me Yes!

Richy (aka sad old Geordie)


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 10, 2005)

Well not so much a spark....more of a flicker!


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 18, 2005)

You can't start a fire without a spark...or three bright sparks as it happens....Shearer....Owen...and...N'zogbia..toon, toon black&white army


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 19, 2005)

....Shearer, the old master....Owen, the young master...and...N'zogbia, the apprentice master..


----------



## jonah2 (Sep 19, 2005)

Sir,

Owens return to the premiership seems to have sparked something in shearer ending his looooonnnnng goal drought

We need something  like that at Forest or is that a miracle we need!

Cheers

Jonah


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 20, 2005)

...We need something like that at Forest or is that a miracle we need!...
Forest are legendary and I have watched them play at St James many times, it's wrong where they are at the moment lets hope the good times come back soon.
Richy


----------



## OC Kid (Sep 21, 2005)

its a shame Owens couldnt return to Liverpool, But from what i heard on skysports (remember Im in the USA so you brits have more info then I do) He has a buyout clause in his contract after 1 year?

I wonder if Beckham is going to come back to the EPL after all Real M. seems to be constantly shopping for new players and benching some very good ones.....

Do ya think Beckham will end up here in the MLS..I heard some talk about that....


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi OC KID,
according to The NUFC, it is a straight 4 year deal with "no" buy out and I don't agree with you on the "shame he could'nt return to liverpool" bit, our need is greater.
Becks, seems pretty settled at the moment, but you never can tell with Real Mad., I think most of the "english" players have got one eye on  World Cup selection.
I assume that the MLS is a U.S. League, and if so I do not see why Becks or any other Quality European or South American player should not play there, U.S. "soccer" has come on fantastically in the last 5 years and soon could be a big player in "futa's" (geordie word) global development.
RICHIE


----------



## jonah2 (Sep 22, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> ...Forest are legendary and I have watched them play at St James many times, it's wrong where they are at the moment lets hope the good times come back soon.
> Richy


I know what you mean - I still remember well the glory days in the eighties and have some fond memories of the city ground. Haven't been to a home game for some 15 years now 'cause I live so far away now. So many great england players of the eighties and nineties started from Forest. Oh well a slow re-building may get us back up there soon

Following the further discussion - I can't see becks going state side just yet, but your right the games getting bigger over there all the time, but I can't see it taking over their own version, or baseball etc. The majority of americans didn't watch the 90 world cup (it was '90 over there wasn't it?)

jonah


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes I know what you mean, about the soccer exsplosion never quite happening in the US, But, listening to Five Live the other day it was pointed out that this time actual soccer Stadia are being are being built in the USA and teams do not have to rely on ground share, so you never know
Cheers Jonah
Richie


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 24, 2005)

Owen strikes again....NUFC 1 - 0 Man City...and so it begins......fingers crossed, touch wood etc, etc.


----------

